
Techniques for Secure Ethereum Pseudorandom Number Generation - senoroink
https://medium.com/@seedom.io/techniques-for-secure-ethereum-pseudorandom-number-generation-a9e44258ab2c
======
awgneo
This is an excellent write-up on the different on-chain randomization
approaches. If both secret messages are somehow discovered by a hacker, I
wonder if it would still be possible to influence the outcome by controlling
enough of the hash rate. You would have to be able to insert funds at exact
indexes within the participation phase, control the number of participants,
and have complete influence over the final future blockhash. Thoughts?

~~~
senoroink
Good point! If you managed to capture all this information, it would
theoretically be possible. However, being able to get this much control is
essentially impossible. We emphasize "pseudorandom" because nothing is ever
truly 100% random.

